

Why pricing by logins for a support tool is nuts - prateekdayal
http://blog.supportbee.com/2011/07/28/why-pricing-by-logins-for-a-support-tool-is-nuts/

======
pbreit
"is actually lying to you"

I really don't like accusations of lying even if it is accurate (not the case
here). I think we need to clean up our discourse and treat people with the
benefit of the doubt as much as we can. Public conversations have become so
coarse and argumentative.

~~~
nithyad
@pbreit Most companies (not going to name names) know involving people or an
entire team is what is needed to deliver great support but put in efforts to
cap usage in that direction to make more money(which is okay). The lie here is
how they claim they are by what they are doing helping their customers offer
awesome support. Our contention is there are more sensible ways to monetize
and we have no qualms calling a lie a lie.

~~~
pbreit
Fine. But a company can charge per seat and still legitimately claim to "help
you deliver great support". Saying that's a "lie" really bugs me.

------
pilif
Pricing via accounts might be suboptimal, but pricing by tickets? This way the
useless tickets of people having problems with third party software and still
asking me for help will hurt me even more.

Not only do they waste my time then, they also waste my money.

And if I wanted to annoy somebody I knew was using a pay-per-ticket account, I
could quickly write up a small script to submit thousands of bogus tickets.

Charging for a resource entirely under control of others and not at all under
your control seems to be a bad thing for me.

~~~
nithyad
Spam needn't be taken into account. Also, the tiers can be based on a range -
let's say upto 500 tickets, between 500 and 1000 and so on.

------
ordinaryman
Similar thoughts from last year..
[http://rrajkumar.wordpress.com/2010/10/13/why-freemium-
prici...](http://rrajkumar.wordpress.com/2010/10/13/why-freemium-pricing-
model-for-crm-online-databases-needs-to-change/)

Software is turning into a commodity and will eventually be priced like one.

